
AI Research Is in Desperate Need of an Ethical Watchdog - denzil_correa
https://www.wired.com/story/ai-research-is-in-desperate-need-of-an-ethical-watchdog/?mbid=social_twitter_onsiteshare
======
bllguo
I expected more Musk-style fearmongering but the article is actually quite
reasonable. Ethical concerns in machine learning are real. It's hard to see a
solution here though. What kind of watchdog could stop me from building an
algorithm that predicts sexual orientation? It's not that hard to get the
necessary data, and that's basically all I need.

The only feasible solution is social, cultural. ML is probably just the latest
scapegoat.

------
arcanus
We should call them the Turing Police, like they were in Neuromancer

